# metrotech 810 and subsurface ld12 leak locator



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Subsurface ld12 leak locator for sale, I'm selling one of my units, its new and cost me $3495, selling for $2000.
Metrotech 810 line locator with brick, $800
Tried to upload pics but app keeps locking up when I try.
Send me email and I will send pics.
$2500 for the pair.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Mark good to hear from you


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

How's things been hsi....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Mark, I know its been a while since your original post, but is your subsurface ld12 still available and for sale. thanks


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes I still have the items for sale.


----------

